# 2nd Anniversary



## cazscot (May 28, 2011)

It has just dawned on me that I had forgotton my 2nd Anniversary of joining Weightwatchers on the 21st...

Looking back at my chart the first year I lost almost 5 stone the 2nd year I have lost nothing...  I am exactly the same weight I was this time last year...  Talk about being up and down like a bloomin yo yo .  I did at one point last September get down into the 14s but since then I have just stabalised at the middle 15s...

I am not complaining as I am now 6 dress sizes smaller and can shop it Tesco/Asda for my clothes  and I am so much healthier than I have ever been.  I am sure if I had stopped going to Weightwatchers I would have probably put the 5 stone back on...

I will be celebrating tonight (going to have my fave crisps) then will be fully back on the waggon tomorrow morning!

Onwards and Downwards


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2011)

Carole you have come such a long way since back then your deserve to be proud ,we all are of you .x Enjoy your night tonight hun x


----------



## eat2live (May 28, 2011)

very well done to you!!
you've done so well, and as you say if you had stopped going it might have come back on....i envy you...it must feel great to lose weight like that


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely celebration Carol! You have such a great attitude that I'm sure the weight loss will come in time. 5 stones in one year is astonishing, and your pleasure at the loss you have achieved shines through every post and picture - you are a true inspiration!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 28, 2011)

Wow what a great achievement. Hopefully this year you go on to loose s little buy more if thats what you want.


----------



## lucy123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol - many many times I have heard people say they have lost 5 stone or  more in x months (less than a year) ....however, you are honestly the only person that I know that has kept every bit of that 5 stone off....so thats what you should embrace and celebrate tonight - they always say losing it is the easier bit - its the keeping it off thats hard! Well done -very proud of you!


----------



## cazscot (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have found the balance of my calories in and calories out LOL .  Now that I have started going back to Aqua Aerobics and doing my walking hopefully that will start tipping the balance  

Going to enjoy tonight then back on track tomorrow xxx


----------

